# Books on Making Fruit Wine



## Tom

Here is a book that gives "basic" recipies on most fruit wine. It can be found at most Home Brew and Wine stores. I piad 4.95 a few years ago.
Ck back here before starting as some I do not agree with (#'s per gal)
Also remember to add sugar to get 1.085 NOT add it blindly
Good Luck


----------



## Larryh86GT

This is the book that came with my initial 1 gallon kit. It has a lot of interesting recipes on what you can make wine from.

Larry


----------



## Lost40Vinter

I am using the blackberry recipe today to start my 1 gallon batch. I'll know in a couple of months how well it works. I put the enzyme in this morning and I plan on doing acid and sg tests tomorrow night. Once adjusted, I'll toss in the yeast.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

This book came with my starter kit also. You can order it online at http://www.eckraus.com/WINEMAKING/Books_-and-_Videos/Page_1/BKW170.html


----------



## xanxer82

Making Wild Wines & Meads is another good one too.


----------



## jrh3

i have made the strawberry wine and i came out soso. not the best but drinkable. dont rush it like the recipe says.


----------



## wvbrewer

I have this book as well. I have made a few recipies out it so far. I agree just be patient like the instructions say.


----------



## Tom

roadwarriorsvt said:


> This book came with my starter kit also. You can order it online at http://www.eckraus.com/WINEMAKING/Books_-and-_Videos/Page_1/BKW170.html



Yes good book. I also have it. 

Remember to add sugar to get 1.085 not adding it because its in a recipe.


----------



## grandwinecellar

I have this book as well. It has a lot of interesting recipes...


----------



## abigtroutt

I have this book also. I followed the wild grape recipe for my first batch.


----------



## SarahRides

I used this book when I first started to make fruit wines, however now that I've gotten better at testing, I find I'm using it less and less. When I test pH and TA, as well as the SG I am finding that I rarely actually add the amounts of ingredients such as sugar and acid blend that they recommend. I am sure it is mostly because of the fluctuations of these found in fruits. I will sometimes reference it to see if I should be adding things like tannins, raisins, etc. to a specific wine.


----------



## cfmiller

I found the handbook in the original post to be poorly written and at times confusing. Is it too much to ask that the book that goes in a beginning wine kit actually be written towards beginners?


----------



## vschlaff

I have this book also. I have made raspberry peach by following the raspberry recipe, and blackberry raspberry by following the same recipe which is the same for the blackberry. They both turned out yummy!!


----------



## marquis

Looks interesting. Thanks for suggesting this book. Maybe I'll try looking for it in the nearest bookstore since making wines is really my pleasure.

Thank you!


----------



## djrivard

In regards to books on fruit winemaking, this one is hard to beat: www.fruitwineguide.com


----------



## ejr

I have this book also,but i check most of my recipes from the book "The joy of home winemaking by terry garey"


----------



## theTheme

djrivard said:


> In regards to books on fruit winemaking, this one is hard to beat: www.fruitwineguide.com



This link is dead. Here is a link to the second edition (via Google Books)

I'm surprised you mention this one as it is almost exclusively about starting a commercial fruit winery operation.

*Edit* I'm actually not surprised as this seems to be your book */Edit*


----------



## jamesbsmith

First Steps in Winemaking - http://goo.gl/cRfqcF
Making Wild Wines & Meads - http://goo.gl/8OYxV6
Home Made Wines and Beers - http://goo.gl/ACJfSZ
Drink Your Own Garden - http://goo.gl/RHfYUE
Booze For Free - http://goo.gl/d1V0TU
130 New Winemaking Recipes - http://goo.gl/yOiMDd
Booze - http://goo.gl/vndG4W
A Drop o' Wine - http://goo.gl/dB6q4P
Home Made Country Wines - http://goo.gl/SvfFkc
Wine Making the Natural Way - http://goo.gl/YzhuHx
Favourite Country Wines & Cordials - http://goo.gl/xNHxmp
Real Cidermaking on a Small Scale - http://goo.gl/ISZ05l
Country Wines & Cordials - http://goo.gl/Rlek1X


----------



## Turock

I think every winemaker has this recipe book. But most fruit wines should be made with no water additions for them to truly represent their flavor. However, there ARE some fruit wines that need dilution--red raspberry, black raspberry,cranberry come to mind.

But that simple book doesn't talk about PH adjustments, either, which are important on many fruits--especially if you have acidic soil like we do here.


----------



## jamesbsmith

Has which recipe book?!



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston

the little basic one that came with a wine making kit.
i had it also..but tossed when i found this forum.


----------



## jamesbsmith

Ah! I dont have it! I've never bought a kit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

